# heat press nation??



## essarr1972 (Oct 31, 2011)

hello once again to everyone...just wanted a little feed back from anyone who might have used or are using a heat press from heat press nation...there own brand" hpn heat press" are they any good? are they bad? anyone whos experienced any problems please let me know thanks in advance...happy printing..


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

they sell re branded chinese presses...sometimes you may get a bad one...others are okay...just as long as you get after market support. I don't think they are top of the line but should work


----------



## essarr1972 (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks charles...hopefully it wont suck 2 bad lol...we'll see...


----------



## HeatPressNationJ (May 2, 2011)

Hi Sal, if you have any questions on any of our products, please feel free to call us during business hours at (800)215-0894. We can discuss warranties that are included with specific machines and technical support if ever needed. Thanks!


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Jimmy, if you are still around, i'm interested in the Graphtec Ce6000 24" vinyl cutter, what type of warranties do you guys offer with it?


----------



## HeatPressNationJ (May 2, 2011)

Valleyboy_1, thanks for your message, definitely still around. The Graphtec CE6000 comes with a 2 year manufacturer warranty. Please use our forum members' discount code "TSHIRTFORUMS" for 5% off you decide to purchase. 

Hope that helps. If any other questions, definitely let us know!


----------



## acepoint (Jun 8, 2013)

Good day. I am presently looking to purchase heat press machines from heat press nation. I live in Nigeria. Can i get after sales support here? Already in the process of purchasing but need to know if this wont be an issue for me.


----------



## 913 (Apr 5, 2014)

HeatPressNationJ said:


> Valleyboy_1, thanks for your message, definitely still around. The Graphtec CE6000 comes with a 2 year manufacturer warranty. Please use our forum members' discount code "TSHIRTFORUMS" for 5% off you decide to purchase.
> 
> Hope that helps. If any other questions, definitely let us know!


That discount code doesn't seem to work? I wanted to order some stuff today and it says that coupon code is not valid?


----------



## Kermo75 (May 31, 2014)

I bought the Heat Press Nation 15 x 15 Swing away Black Series 2 weeks ago. Pressed 86 garments (first time using it) today and it worked well. I did have some pressure issues, after every 20 presses I would have to loosen back up the pressure as it tighten on me. Is this something anyone else is having issues with? I really like the timer feature and display of the machine.

I am very happy so far with my purchase!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Dane...... The coupon code probably doesn't work now as that offer was about 2 years ago


----------



## js7287 (Aug 20, 2014)

yes 2 years ago, but I wouldn't mind to get a code myself!! Is there any codes for a discount?


----------

